# Individuals C.C. - Oklahoma Chapter



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

*DONT MISS THE BIGGEST REAL LOWRIDER EVENT IN THE MIDWEST, MORE INFO REAL SOON!*

LOCAL HOTELS: http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&um=1&ie=...re-results&cd=1


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

I WENT TO THIS PICNIC A FEW YEARS BACK AND IT WAS OFF THE HOOK. WILL TRY AND MAKE IT THIS YEAR.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

ttmft!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

bump...


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

:worship:


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

This is the where the East Vs. the West meet in the middle, The showdown in T-town, Who will take the trophy home this year?


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

i'll be there


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

Damn this was a nice pic from last year


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

bump


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)




----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

please post the adress to the park.. so we can mapquest

thaks


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

GoodTimes KS Will be in attendence..


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@May 18 2008, 12:03 PM~10680943
> *please post the adress to the park.. so we can mapquest
> 
> thaks
> *


Chandler park, 6500 west 21st street.


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

bump it!!! il be hittin this bad motherfucka up once again!!!


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@May 19 2008, 07:30 PM~10690448
> *GoodTimes KS Will be in attendence..
> *


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

COLDBLOODED RIDAZ COMING THRU HOMIES TO SHOW SOME LOVE AND SUPPORT


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

LATIN KUSTOM WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

Just outta curiosity, is there anyone hoppin' good inches in Oklahoma? The cars on the first page where all from outta state (not sure about the 2 Impalas)...


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v632/Dri...ls/d163c6ce.jpg[/img]


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:cheesy: Always a good time..... :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@May 22 2008, 01:36 PM~10713539
> *Just outta curiosity, is there anyone hoppin' good inches in Oklahoma? The cars on the first page where all from outta state (not sure about the 2 Impalas)...
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77 (Aug 27, 2006)

[/quote]
aint that Jesses old yellow regal from lexington? if neone want a gold drive shaft for gbody I got one foe the low


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@May 22 2008, 01:36 PM~10713539
> *Just outta curiosity, is there anyone hoppin' good inches in Oklahoma? The cars on the first page where all from outta state (not sure about the 2 Impalas)...
> *


 Just a handful of single gates


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

aint that Jesses old yellow regal from lexington? if neone want a gold drive shaft for gbody I got one foe the low
[/quote]
Negative, dat regal was passed down from his grandmother, i will tell him bout dat drive shaft


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

went to this picnic last year with the homie Lone Star

and gonna hit it up again this year :nicoderm:


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

Yep da rumor is true, a donor will be giving away  hop contest


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@May 25 2008, 05:29 PM~10734255
> *Yep da rumor is true, a donor will be giving away  hop contest
> *


$2,000 total..500 per class...4 classes...single and double street...single and double radical..


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

Can some of my Cali fam tell her she can stay wit me if she comes


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

bump dat


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

314 GATEWAY RIDAZS, REPRESENTING ST.LOUIS MO. WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## doodirty (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@May 21 2008, 10:33 PM~10710016
> *COLDBLOODED RIDAZ COMING THRU HOMIES TO SHOW SOME LOVE AND SUPPORT
> *


X2


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Yo iceblock or spanky what are the rules for hopp?What puts you into radicaul class?


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 27 2008, 01:03 AM~10743410
> *Yo iceblock or spanky what are the rules for hopp?What puts you into radicaul class?
> *


gonna try to follow the rules the Majestics set out for the New Year's Eve picnic...wasn't gonna be all that peculiar about but damn I've had to clear out my box twice since the money has been mentioned..


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Lets have a wheelie contest.......break the yellow police tape out!!!!


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@May 27 2008, 02:09 AM~10744027
> *gonna try to follow the rules the Majestics set out for the New Year's Eve picnic...wasn't gonna be all that peculiar about but damn I've had to clear out my box twice since the money has been mentioned..
> *


yo spanky have someone call me asap. i'm gonna donate all the bread needed and donate about 60 bags of extra thin tortilla chips. i need a contact number and how much i need to order. i will have it delivered to the warehouse in Tulsa so you can pick it up. 

501-345-1036 
501-551-1586


Thanks Maverick.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

take it to the tiggety top for tulsa and INDIVIDUALS.


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@May 27 2008, 08:09 AM~10744027
> *gonna try to follow the rules the Majestics set out for the New Year's Eve picnic...wasn't gonna be all that peculiar about but damn I've had to clear out my box twice since the money has been mentioned..
> *


Cool but why don't you post those rules then?


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@May 27 2008, 03:00 PM~10746785
> *yo spanky have someone call me asap. i'm gonna donate all the bread needed and donate about 60 bags of extra thin tortilla chips. i need a contact number and how much i need to order. i will have it delivered to the warehouse in Tulsa so you can pick it up.
> 
> 501-345-1036
> ...


they were supposed to have already called... :scrutinize: i will pass on the message thanks..


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 27 2008, 07:52 PM~10748744
> *Cool but why don't you post those rules then?
> *


cause I want to cheat and make em up as we go...if I post em I'll be held to them... :nono:


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

ATL chapter will be there, just get that double street class money ready cause 3 licks is coming.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@May 27 2008, 07:47 PM~10749169
> *ATL chapter will be there, just get that double street class money ready cause 3 licks is coming.
> *


dont scare everyone off.. :0


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@May 27 2008, 07:10 PM~10748894
> *they were supposed to have already called... :scrutinize: i will pass on the message thanks..
> *


tell them to leave a message if i dont answer..i need them to call me asap to get the order in. thanks bro.


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

ttt I'll be there


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Doom_@May 27 2008, 10:52 PM~10751028
> *ttt I'll be there
> 
> 
> ...


MAN THATS A NICE CAR.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@May 28 2008, 01:11 AM~10748905
> *cause I want to cheat and make em up as we go...if I post em I'll be held to them... :nono:
> *


Whatever
:dunno: I'm asking for some out of town folks that wanted to come but oh well,nevermind.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 28 2008, 04:13 PM~10755555
> *Whatever
> :dunno: I'm asking for some out of town folks that wanted to come but oh well,nevermind.
> *


 QUIT BEING SENSITIVE...


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

!!!!HERE ARE THE RULES FOR THE 2008 INDIVIDUALS C.C- OK PICNIC HOP!!!!

THERE WILL BE FOUR DIFFERENT CATAGORIES IN THE HOP:

SINGLE PUMP STREET= 35 INCH LOCK UP , STOCK MOUNTED REAR CONTROL ARMS AND SHOCKS, MUST BE A COMPLETE CAR WITH BOTH BUMPERS FRONT AND REAR!!! PRIZE FOR THIS CLASS IS $500.00 AND TROPHY FOR HOTTEST IN HE PARK!!! 

DOUBLE PUMP STREET= 42 INCH LOCK UP WITH SHOCKS AND WITH CONTROL ARMS IN THE ORIGINAL LOCATION AND MUST BE COMPLETE CAR WITH FRONT CLIP AND BOTH BUMPERS FRONT AND REAR!!!! PRIZE FOR THIS CLASS IS $500.00 AND TROPHY FOR HOTTEST IN THE PARK!!!!!

SINGLE RADICAL ( FOR THE HEAVY ONES)= AS YOU KNOW IT MUST BE A COMPLETE CAR!!! MUST HAVE FRONT CLIP WITH BUMPER AS WELL AS REAR BUMPER!!! NO GETTING STUCK IF YOU DO YOU GET DISQUALIFIED!!!!! PRIZE FOR THIS CLASS IS $500.00 AND TROPHY FOR HOTTEST IN THE PARK!!!!

DOUBLE RADICAL ( FOR THE REAL HEAVY ONES) = NO DOUBLE SWITCHES, NO GETTING STUCK IF YOU GET STUCK YOU GET DISQUALIFIED!!!! PRIZE FOR THIS CLASS IS $500.00 AND TROPHY FOR HOTTEST IN THE PARK!!!


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 28 2008, 05:42 AM~10752534
> *MAN THATS A NICE CAR.
> *


HAHA! You should know. You built it.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@May 28 2008, 10:37 PM~10756187
> *  QUIT BEING SENSITIVE...
> *


 :angry: Man just trying to get big names to your show bro,so help a brother out. :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 28 2008, 06:40 PM~10756723
> *:angry: Man just trying to get big names to your show bro,so help a brother out. :biggrin:
> *


AND YOU KNOW WE APPRECIATE IT MAN...  

2K UP FOR GRABS IN THE HOP PIT AND WE'RE ALSO RAFFLING OFF A COUPLE OF $250 GAS CARDS TO HELP SOMEONE ON THEIR GAS BILL... :biggrin: THIS IS OUR 10TH CONSECUTIVE YEAR OF HAVING THIS PICNIC AND IT'S ALWAYS GOTTEN BETTER AND BIGGER...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@May 28 2008, 11:48 PM~10756791
> *AND YOU KNOW WE APPRECIATE IT MAN...
> 
> 2K UP FOR GRABS IN THE HOP PIT AND WE'RE ALSO RAFFLING OFF A COUPLE OF $250 GAS CARDS TO HELP SOMEONE ON THEIR GAS BILL... :biggrin:  THIS IS OUR 10TH CONSECUTIVE YEAR OF HAVING THIS PICNIC AND IT'S ALWAYS GOTTEN BETTER AND BIGGER...
> *


And we were there for the first sevarl and are making are return,have the crown on tap. :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 28 2008, 06:50 PM~10756825
> *And we were there for the first sevarl and are making are return,have the crown on tap. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 I hear no one from KC is taking anything this year...I wouldn't bet against anyone from KC I guess we'll see...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

hope you guys have a good turn out :thumbsup:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

Just for the record...

*call the number at the bottom of the flyer for any questions day or night...preferrably around 2-4 AM...**[/i]*


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@May 28 2008, 11:52 PM~10756844
> *:0  I hear no one from KC is taking anything this year...I wouldn't bet against anyone from KC I guess we'll see...
> *


After 10 years it would be nice to see another state win it.But i wouldn't bet on it. :0 :biggrin: K.C is the town.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@May 28 2008, 11:57 PM~10756889
> *Just for the record...
> 
> call the number at the bottom of the flyer for any questions day or night...preferrably around 2-4 AM...[/i]
> *


*
I really can't wait it should be alot of fun.*


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

Spanky, you motherbisch!


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@May 28 2008, 05:57 PM~10756889
> *Just for the record...
> 
> call the number at the bottom of the flyer for any questions day or night...preferrably around 2-4 AM...[/i]
> *


*
call around 2-4 AM!!??i better set my alarm clock.. :biggrin:*


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 28 2008, 09:00 PM~10757783
> *After 10 years it would be nice to see another state win it.But i wouldn't bet on it. :0  :biggrin: K.C is the town.
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

LATIN KUSTOM WILL IN THA house maybe rolling about 6 deep


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@May 29 2008, 02:16 AM~10757968
> *LATIN KUSTOM WILL IN THA house maybe rolling about 6 deep
> *


cool get those small tires and get it running and we'll give you a chance at a rematch. :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@May 28 2008, 08:16 PM~10757968
> *LATIN KUSTOM WILL IN THA house maybe rolling about 6 deep
> *


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 11 2007, 01:07 PM~8082399
> *Seems to be a trend…..but its anybodies guess what happens this year!  :biggrin:
> 
> 2002 Blue Lincoln ---highest double –Down IV Life
> ...


2007 Blue Monte –highest double --Down IV Life








From the door too! 








Hottest Single Pump ---and it didn’t work properly either – Down IV Life










I think KC has taken the hop almost the entire time it’s gone on…..Will someone please beat us!!!! :biggrin: 13s and small tires people.


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

will see there boss


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:0 









:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

17 more days :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

I think i might take a Taxi this year.  Had some golfball size hail crack my windsheild and riddle the roof and hood with dents Monday. :angry:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@May 30 2008, 01:39 AM~10768540
> *I think i might take a Taxi this year.   Had some golfball size hail crack my windsheild and riddle the roof and hood with dents Monday. :angry:
> *


the dents just add character..shows you drive the car..


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@May 30 2008, 01:39 AM~10768540
> *I think i might take a Taxi this year.   Had some golfball size hail crack my windsheild and riddle the roof and hood with dents Monday. :angry:
> *


Mural some wizards and dragons over it....paint the dents like fireballs from the dragons mouth!


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 30 2008, 09:08 AM~10770378
> *Mural some wizards and dragons over it....paint the dents like fireballs from the dragons mouth!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 30 2008, 10:08 AM~10770378
> *Mural some wizards and dragons over it....paint the dents like fireballs from the dragons mouth!
> *


this isnt an ALLTEL My cirlce advertisement.. :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@May 30 2008, 12:52 PM~10771585
> *this isnt an ALLTEL My cirlce advertisement.. :biggrin:
> *


WIZARD!!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

*DONT MISS IT THIS YEAR, EVEN BIGGER THAN EVER!*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 30 2008, 11:08 AM~10770378
> *Mural some wizards and dragons over it....paint the dents like fireballs from the dragons mouth!
> *


That's that new shit...ain't no one ready for that shit...can't tell you KC boys shit!!


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 30 2008, 10:08 AM~10770378
> *Mural some wizards and dragons over it....paint the dents like fireballs from the dragons mouth!
> *


Alright. i put in some overtime last night to get it ready just for you!


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@May 31 2008, 12:22 PM~10777601
> *Alright. i put in some overtime last night to get it ready just for you!
> 
> 
> ...



bhbhbhbhwhwhwhwhwwahhahahaahahahahahah!!!!!!!!!!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Perfect!!!


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Yo Iceblocc..got your message..I got you bro. I'll give you a call tommorow. Thanks brother..cant wait.


----------



## 83low (Jan 8, 2005)

WHAT GOOD FAM, GLAD TO SEE AND HEAR OF ALL THE FOLKS COMING OUT TO THE PICNIC THIS YEAR. I WOULD HAVE BEEN ON HERE A LONG TIME AGO, BUT HAD PROBLEMS WITH MY COMPUTER. HEY SPANKY I DON'T HAVE YOUR NUMBER BUT GET AT ME FAM (918)-816-6137 HOLLA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jun 3 2008, 08:31 PM~10792547
> *
> 
> Yo Iceblocc..got your message..I got you bro. I'll give you a call tommorow. Thanks brother..cant wait.
> *


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Jun 4 2008, 05:44 AM~10794665
> *
> *


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I'm not even bringing a car...I'm just going to hang out with spanky! :nicoderm: TTT


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 4 2008, 08:31 AM~10795235
> *I'm not even bringing a car...I'm just going to hang out with spanky!  :nicoderm:  TTT
> *


Thats my plan as well..Spanky said he gonna be buyin drinks and makin it rain!!

huned dolla bills ya'll!!

:0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:0


If he makes huned dolla bills rain on me does that make me a hoe?????!!???


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I AM GOING


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:0


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 4 2008, 02:22 PM~10797900
> *I AM GOING
> *


you bringin the VW?? :0


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jun 4 2008, 08:42 AM~10795295
> *Thats my plan as well..Spanky said he gonna be buyin drinks and makin it rain!!
> 
> huned dolla bills ya'll!!
> ...


well fuck he better have some serious bread cause thats my plan too and i can down quite a few double crown and cokes!!!


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by clownin72_@Jun 4 2008, 05:08 PM~10799319
> *well fuck he better have some serious bread cause thats my plan too and i can down quite a few double crown and cokes!!!
> *


 :biggrin: you gonna have the 72 there? i was hoping to bust my caddy out at this show..but I had some paint issues..


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Dragons are tight son...


Fuck the HOP

me and scotty are having the chicken cook off!

ill win as long as he doesnt put meth in the marinade


i love scotty



and dragons


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jun 4 2008, 05:31 PM~10799472
> *:biggrin:  you gonna have the 72 there? i was hoping to bust my caddy out at this show..but I had some paint issues..
> *


shit been plannin on it but got the trunk all gutted now and not sure if ill have it back together in time, if not ill be ridin my new school!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 4 2008, 01:22 PM~10797900
> *I AM GOING
> *


have a 12pack with u when i pick u up from the hwy...


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 4 2008, 08:01 AM~10795389
> *:0
> If he makes huned dolla bills rain on me does that make me a hoe?????!!???
> *


Depends on what your doing while its raining huneds


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@May 28 2008, 06:57 PM~10756889
> *Just for the record...
> 
> call the number at the bottom of the flyer for any questions day or night...preferrably around 2-4 AM...[/i]
> *


*
*


----------



## southside 4 life (Jun 5, 2006)

Calling out all beat cars and trucks.....No hydraulics I keep my feet on the ground but you better believe Kc will be reppin in all catagories from big to small. SOUTHSIDE-MAJESTICS-DOWN 4 LIFE-STREETSTYLE AND A FEW INDEPENDENTS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FROM KC


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Have we planned a get together or cruise for saturday night yet?


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Jun 5 2008, 11:50 AM~10805096
> *Have we planned a get together or cruise for saturday night yet?
> *


X2


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

up


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

ONE MORE WEEK.



G BODY

MAVERICK

WERE ARE YOU GUYS POSTIN UP AT, HOTEL WISE?


I"LL BE COMING DOWN SATURDAY AROUND 5. LET ME KNOW WERE YOU GUYS ARE AT SO WE CAN HOOK UP FOR THE CRUISE SATURDAY NIGHT.

K.C. IN THE HOUSE


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life+Jun 5 2008, 11:50 AM~10805096-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New page.. And unsure of any hotels down there.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jun 5 2008, 09:17 PM~10809315
> *ONE MORE WEEK.
> G BODY
> 
> ...


im not sure where we stayin..i'd like to be fairly close to the park.


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jun 5 2008, 08:03 PM~10809197
> *up
> *


Maverick, thanks for all your help in making dis picnic a success


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Jun 5 2008, 10:50 AM~10805096
> *Have we planned a get together or cruise for saturday night yet?
> *


In da process of plannnin dat now!


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Jun 6 2008, 08:09 AM~10811587
> *In da process of plannnin dat now!
> *


ANY IDEAS ON A CLOSE HOTEL OR 2.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jun 6 2008, 09:55 AM~10812276
> *ANY IDEAS ON A CLOSE HOTEL OR 2.
> *


motel 6 on skelly is kinda close. i know its a straight shot from there to the park about 10 or 15 minute drive.....


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jun 6 2008, 10:55 AM~10812276
> *ANY IDEAS ON A CLOSE HOTEL OR 2.
> *


Saratoga Motel on 11th...30 bucks a night...15 an hour..


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

alright guy's not sure if you know of us OBSESSION BOYS or not
but darin talked us in to comin out there instead of going to miami to the blvd aces picnic so i hope it's worth the ride lololol naw but for real we do need some hotel info & adress to where it is going to be at thanks perry


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Jun 6 2008, 07:07 AM~10811581
> *Maverick, thanks for all your help in making dis picnic a success
> *


Hey bro..hit me up with DESCENT motel thats close by..gonna make reservations..thanks brother.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 6 2008, 01:53 PM~10813922
> *Saratoga Motel on 11th...30 bucks a night...15 an hour..
> *



sounds nice.. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southside 4 life_@Jun 5 2008, 01:13 PM~10803538
> *Calling out all beat cars and trucks.....No hydraulics I keep my feet on the ground but you better believe Kc will be reppin in all catagories from big to small. SOUTHSIDE-MAJESTICS-DOWN 4 LIFE-STREETSTYLE AND A FEW INDEPENDENTS  WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FROM KC
> *


Hit me up fool.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 6 2008, 02:41 PM~10814223
> *Hit me up fool.
> *


is the elco gonna be there?


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

La Quinta: Inns‎ -
35 N Sheridan Rd, Tulsa, OK‎ - (918) 836-3931 

Rest Inn-7475 E. Admiral, 918-836-8101, Tulsa is a small city you an get anywhere in 10minutes so it doen't matter where your hotel is


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Jun 7 2008, 06:19 AM~10817881
> *La Quinta: Inns‎ -
> 35 N Sheridan Rd, Tulsa, OK‎ - (918) 836-3931
> 
> ...


ok thanks..is there a motel where the out of town "I" are staying?


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 6 2008, 12:53 PM~10813922
> *Saratoga Motel on 11th...30 bucks a night...15 an hour..
> *


 :nono: :barf:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

any plans satuerday night let me know..
pm me ...


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Jun 7 2008, 07:21 AM~10817886
> *:nono:  :barf:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jun 6 2008, 08:52 PM~10814295
> *is the elco gonna be there?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jun 7 2008, 08:18 AM~10818053
> *any plans satuerday night let me know..
> pm me  ...
> *



ARE YOU GUYS BRINGIN SOME CARS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn its goin down next weekend. that fool said 30 dollars a nite, sounds like my kind of place...


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

ill be there on sunday with my chevrolegs and lamborfeetis.


i hate body shop people.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

oh yeah.....ill be part of spanky's mantourage too


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Jun 8 2008, 10:32 AM~10822664
> *oh yeah.....ill be part of spanky's mantourage too
> *


hope I'm there..


----------



## SNOOP6TRE (Jun 7, 2007)

*  IDIVIDUALS CC NEW ORLEANS WE WILL BE IN ATTENDENCE INDIVIDUALS IV LIFE*


----------



## SNOOP6TRE (Jun 7, 2007)

*  IN]INDIVIDUALS CC NEW ORLEANS WE WILL BE IN ATTENDENCE*


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SNOOP6TRE_@Jun 8 2008, 04:39 PM~10824416
> * INDIVIDUALS CC NEW ORLEANS WE WILL BE IN ATTENDENCE    INDIVIDUALS IV LIFE
> *


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SNOOP6TRE_@Jun 8 2008, 05:40 PM~10824422
> *  IN]INDIVIDUALS CC NEW ORLEANS WE WILL BE IN ATTENDENCE
> *


*
:dunno:*


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

looking into gotng :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 8 2008, 10:59 PM~10826585
> *looking into gotng :biggrin:
> *


You should Joe!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

BLOCC, breakfest on you?


----------



## 83low (Jan 8, 2005)

WHAT GOOD FAM, JUST WISHING EVERYBODY A SAFE TRIP HERE TO THE PICNIC. HOLLA AT YA'LL SUNDAY, HOLLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 8 2008, 09:59 PM~10826585
> *looking into gotng :biggrin:
> *


Bring the wagon. I'd like to check it out, looks bad ass by the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

Lovely's "Wild West Showdown" Saturday July 12th

DOWNTOWN K.C. MISSOURI

Lowrider Car & Bike Show

$$$ HOP CONTEST $$$

FREE Admission and Entry

More info to come...so hang tizzight! 
Here's a Link to the thread...K.C.'s WILD WEST SHOWDOWN


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jun 9 2008, 04:59 PM~10831789
> *Lovely's "Wild West Showdown" Saturday July 12th
> 
> DOWNTOWN K.C. MISSOURI
> ...


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

*ILL BE SHOOTING FOR MAGAZINE COVERAGE!*


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Jun 8 2008, 09:30 AM~10822656
> *ill be there on sunday with my chevrolegs and lamborfeetis.
> i hate body shop people.
> *



hahaha! never heard those before. and yeah body shops suck


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SNOOP6TRE_@Jun 8 2008, 03:39 PM~10824416
> *  IDIVIDUALS CC NEW ORLEANS WE WILL BE IN ATTENDENCE    INDIVIDUALS IV LIFE
> *


*
mayne!!!nola in the house*


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

Anybody got any 4 1/2 ton coils or 8inch competion strokes?


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Jun 9 2008, 07:36 PM~10833211
> *Anybody got any 4 1/2 ton coils or 8inch competion strokes?
> *


i got some brand new 5's and comp 8's..


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Gonna be cool seeing some Cali bangers!!!


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

looks like sunday is going to be a good day


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)




----------



## Secret Garden (May 24, 2007)

2 ALL THA CLUBS THAT R ATTENDING THIS R 10TH PICNIC THXS AN WE WISH U A SAFE TRIP HERE AND BACK WE'LL SEE U HERE. uffin:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Secret Garden_@Jun 10 2008, 02:12 PM~10839473
> *2 ALL THA CLUBS THAT R ATTENDING THIS R 10TH PICNIC THXS AN WE WISH U A SAFE TRIP HERE AND BACK WE'LL SEE U HERE. uffin:
> *


if thats your car in your avitar id love to see a pic


----------



## Secret Garden (May 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Jun 10 2008, 04:40 PM~10840478
> *if thats your car in your avitar id love to see a pic
> *


YA THAT'S MY CAR DONT HAVE ANY PICS THOUGH NOT THAT GOOD WITH A COMPUTER SORRY.
 :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Secret Garden_@Jun 10 2008, 06:36 PM~10840863
> *YA THAT'S MY CAR DONT HAVE ANY PICS THOUGH NOT THAT GOOD WITH A COMPUTER SORRY.
> :thumbsup:
> *


Is it going to be in Tulsa this year Dino? This is Jamie from K.C. asking. :biggrin: I want to see it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 9 2008, 06:26 PM~10833136
> *mayne!!!nola in the house
> *


is that armenio :biggrin:


----------



## Secret Garden (May 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 10 2008, 05:40 PM~10840884
> *Is it going to be in Tulsa this year Dino?  This is Jamie from K.C. asking. :biggrin:  I want to see it. GOING JAMIE *


YES SIR IT'LL BE HERE HOW'S EVERYTHING IN K.C. JAMIE?


----------



## Secret Garden (May 24, 2007)

HOW MANY CARS R U GUYS BRINGING?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Secret Garden_@Jun 10 2008, 08:54 PM~10842034
> *YES SIR IT'LL BE HERE HOW'S EVERYTHING IN K.C. JAMIE?
> *


It's cool, you know we will be there as always. :biggrin: Can't wait to see your car up close. :thumbsup:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

ttt 4 more days :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

gettin closer..


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

Damn, I'm going to miss some good shit this year,hope to see someof u cats @ Black Sunday in the Lou. in Sept.


----------



## Secret Garden (May 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TAYLORMADE_@Jun 11 2008, 02:07 PM~10847668
> *Damn, I'm going to miss some good shit this year,hope to see someof u cats @ Black Sunday in the Lou. in Sept.
> *


4 SHO SOME OF US WILL BE THERE. :biggrin:


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

*For those that will be in town early: SAT: at 9am Golden Corral Breakfast approx$8, on 21st 2 blks east of memorial, SAT AT 4PM Dinner at Billy Rays bbq approx $12, (Corn fed Catfish recommended) 15th street between sheridan and memorial, SAT 7pm Cruise Da Streets of Tulsa PRICELESS, meet at BurgerKing 21st an Sheridan, SAT 11PM Club Sopranos 23rd and sheridan $10*


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Jun 11 2008, 09:04 PM~10849837
> *For those that will be in town  early: SAT: at 9am Golden Corral Breakfast approx$8,  on 21st 2 blks east of memorial, SAT AT 4PM Dinner at Billy Rays bbq approx $12, (Corn fed Catfish recommended) 15th street between sheridan and memorial, SAT 7pm Cruise Da Streets of Tulsa PRICELESS, meet at BurgerKing 21st an Sheridan, SAT 11PM Club Sopranos 23rd and sheridan $10
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 4 2008, 06:37 PM~10799991
> *have a 12pack with u when i pick u up from the hwy...
> *


should I bring a couple sets of freshly extended 93-96 big body skirts to slang in the O :0


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 11 2008, 09:16 PM~10850662
> *should I bring a couple sets of freshly extended 93-96 big body skirts to slang in the O  :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 11 2008, 10:16 PM~10850662
> *should I bring a couple sets of freshly extended 93-96 big body skirts to slang in the O  :0
> *


will they fit my LTD? :biggrin:


----------



## southside 4 life (Jun 5, 2006)

Whats up Spanky, Its big Mike from KC. I was wondering what was the earliest we can get to the park, I am bringing some family and want to get a good spot to set up my canopy and arrange the cars. SAFE TRAVELS TO ALL


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by southside 4 life_@Jun 12 2008, 09:24 AM~10853515
> *Whats up Spanky, Its big Mike from KC. I was wondering what was the earliest we can get to the park, I am bringing some family and want to get a good spot to set up my canopy and arrange the cars.      SAFE TRAVELS TO ALL
> *


Save us some spots when you get there at 6am! :biggrin: KC!!!!


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 11 2008, 11:56 PM~10852396
> *will they fit my LTD?  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southside 4 life_@Jun 12 2008, 09:24 AM~10853515
> *Whats up Spanky, Its big Mike from KC. I was wondering what was the earliest we can get to the park, I am bringing some family and want to get a good spot to set up my canopy and arrange the cars.      SAFE TRAVELS TO ALL
> *


as early as you want...I think the guys from the club get there at around 7 or 8...


----------



## Secret Garden (May 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 11 2008, 08:16 PM~10850662
> *should I bring a couple sets of freshly extended 93-96 big body skirts to slang in the O  :0
> *


YES SIR PLEASE DO I'LL BUY SOME! :biggrin:


----------



## Secret Garden (May 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 12 2008, 12:42 PM~10855732
> *as early as you want...I think the guys from the club get there at around 7 or 8...
> *


YA BIG MIKE GET THERE AT LIKE 6:30AM IF YOU WANT AN HAVE A SAFE TRIP GETTIN HERE!


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Secret Garden_@Jun 12 2008, 01:49 PM~10855774
> *YES SIR PLEASE DO I'LL BUY SOME! :biggrin:
> *


TOLD U SKIM  ,


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside 4 life_@Jun 12 2008, 07:24 AM~10853515
> *Whats up Spanky, Its big Mike from KC. I was wondering what was the earliest we can get to the park, I am bringing some family and want to get a good spot to set up my canopy and arrange the cars.      SAFE TRAVELS TO ALL
> *


WHATS UP BIG MIKE! YOU ALWAYS DO IT BIG.... HAVE A SAFE TRIP


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 12 2008, 07:58 AM~10853685
> *Save us some spots when you get there at 6am!  :biggrin:  KC!!!!
> *


PIMPIN BEEN PIMPIN I HURD SHE DOUBLE NOW AND YOU GIVIN SPACE SHIP RIDE.........WURR MY BOY ROYALTY HAVEN'T SEEN HIM IN HURR FOR A WHILE


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Jun 12 2008, 05:10 PM~10856843
> *WURR MY BOY ROYALTY HAVEN'T SEEN HIM IN HURR FOR A WHILE
> *


he's in love... :uh:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 12 2008, 04:11 PM~10856851
> *he's in love... :uh:
> *


Hating for real with that one. :0


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 12 2008, 05:17 PM~10856890
> *Hating for real with that one. :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 12 2008, 04:18 PM~10856900
> *:biggrin:
> *


Like you got any room to talk Spanky. :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 12 2008, 05:19 PM~10856907
> *Like you got any room to talk Spanky. :biggrin:
> *


  makes me feel like more of a man when I talk about someone else...don't make me get started on you.. :0 :roflmao:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 12 2008, 04:21 PM~10856915
> *   makes me feel like more of a man when I talk about someone else...don't make me get started on you.. :0  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 12 2008, 05:22 PM~10856925
> *Bring it Uncle Fester. :0  :biggrin:
> *


man thems was jokes..


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 12 2008, 04:25 PM~10856945
> *man thems was jokes..
> *


I'm just playing with you Spanky, you can get me back this weekend. Are you bringing that car that i lived in for 5 days? :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 12 2008, 05:26 PM~10856957
> *I'm just playing with you Spanky, you can get me back this weekend. Are you bringing that car that i lived in for 5 days? :biggrin:
> *


no..don't have it anymore..


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 12 2008, 04:34 PM~10856990
> *no..don't have it anymore..
> *


Did you get the other one I heard you were getting? :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

GET YOUR CAMERAS CHARGED AND READY I THINK THIS MIGHT BE THE BIGGEST SHOW YET FOR YOU GUYS. GLAD TO HEAR ABOUT SO MANY PEOPLE TRAVELING FROM SO FAR WITH GAS PRICES THE WAY THEY ARE. I WAS GETTING WORRIED IT WAS GOING TO AFFECT THE SHOWS THIS SUMMER.

K.C. WILL BE COMING DOWN STRONG.

EVERYONE HAVE A SAFE TRIP AND SEE YOU GUYS SATURDAY NIGHT.


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

P. S., For those attending Club Sapranos you are encouraged 2 wear your club shirts, wear whatever you like, security will be provided for our cars


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

See you guys Tomorrow!! I leave in the morning!!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Jun 12 2008, 07:02 PM~10857949
> * P. S., For those attending Club Sapranos you are encouraged 2 wear your club shirts, wear whatever you like, security will be provided for our cars
> *


shit wheres the good titty clubs? im too lazy to dance and i can drink for free at the hotel....



> *ill be there on sunday with my chevrolegs and lamborfeetis.*


if you're nice to pedro and juanita, they might give you a ride in that roofless thing they got.....


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

HOPE YOU HAVE A GOOD TURNOUT GOOD LUCK TO THE BIG "I" FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 11 2008, 11:56 PM~10852396
> *will they fit my LTD?  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: 

I dont know :0 




















How many sets should I bring. It would help pay for my gas lol.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

bring all those u never know


----------



## southside 4 life (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Secret Garden_@Jun 12 2008, 01:52 PM~10855795
> *YA BIG MIKE GET THERE AT LIKE 6:30AM IF YOU WANT AN HAVE A SAFE TRIP GETTIN HERE!
> *


I appreciate it I should be at the park between 8-9. Thanks again all and look forward to another great weekend hosted by the BIG I.... ALWAYS A GREAT TIME BY A CLASS ACT CLUB.


----------



## southside 4 life (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Jun 12 2008, 01:42 PM~10855732-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOT MUCH JUST READY TO KICK IT AND SEE SOME OLD FRIENDS.. YOU ALL BE SAFE AS WELL....


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

Big Mike u still got dat bike?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Jun 12 2008, 05:10 PM~10856843
> *PIMPIN BEEN PIMPIN  I HURD SHE DOUBLE NOW AND YOU GIVIN SPACE SHIP RIDE.........WURR MY BOY ROYALTY HAVEN'T SEEN HIM IN HURR FOR A WHILE
> *


All abbboooooooooooooooooorrrrdddddddd!!!! :cheesy: 

Royalty's been hella busy puttin in work for real! He can't stop...won't stop..uuh aaa uhh aaaa...he's like P Diddy! lol


----------



## southside 4 life (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Jun 13 2008, 08:56 AM~10861901
> *Big Mike u still got dat bike?
> *


 Yes sir I still got all three, the harley,busa and gsxr-1000. Just got back to riding like I should been put up for a minute.


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jun 12 2008, 06:18 PM~10857326
> *GET YOUR CAMERAS CHARGED AND READY I THINK THIS MIGHT BE THE BIGGEST SHOW YET FOR YOU GUYS. GLAD TO HEAR ABOUT SO MANY PEOPLE TRAVELING FROM SO FAR WITH GAS PRICES THE WAY THEY ARE. I WAS GETTING WORRIED IT WAS GOING TO AFFECT THE SHOWS THIS SUMMER.
> 
> K.C. WILL BE COMING DOWN STRONG.
> ...


Oh shit....my camera is already getting charged :cheesy: I hope to be in the house Saturday afternoon  

How many Photographers are going? Im just a picture taker but i will be there to add more shit to my topic :cheesy: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=408284&st=120

It will be cool to meet everyone photographers and layitlowers. Have a safe trip and see yall soon!

Latin Thug aka VGP


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 13 2008, 11:37 AM~10862484
> *Oh shit....my camera is already getting charged  :cheesy:  I hope to be in the house Saturday afternoon
> 
> How many Photographers are going?  Im just a picture taker but i will be there to add more shit to my topic  :cheesy:
> ...


Ill be there *OF COURSE*!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Jun 11 2008, 07:04 PM~10849837
> *For those that will be in town  early: SAT: at 9am Golden Corral Breakfast approx$8,  on 21st 2 blks east of memorial, SAT AT 4PM Dinner at Billy Rays bbq approx $12, (Corn fed Catfish recommended) 15th street between sheridan and memorial, SAT 7pm Cruise Da Streets of Tulsa PRICELESS, meet at BurgerKing 21st an Sheridan, SAT 11PM Club Sopranos 23rd and sheridan $10
> *


im gonna be in that cruise


----------



## Secret Garden (May 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside 4 life_@Jun 13 2008, 07:51 AM~10861883
> *I appreciate it I should be at the park between 8-9. Thanks again all and look forward to another great weekend hosted by the BIG I.... ALWAYS A GREAT TIME BY A CLASS ACT CLUB.
> *


THNX BIG MIKE SAME 2 U!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 10 2008, 01:38 PM~10838434
> *Gonna be cool seeing some Cali bangers!!!
> *


whos that gonna be?


----------



## Secret Garden (May 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 13 2008, 09:54 AM~10862585
> *im gonna be in that cruise
> *


4 SHO LOOKING FORWARD 2 IT HOMIES!


----------



## Secret Garden (May 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 12 2008, 09:57 PM~10860030
> *HOPE YOU HAVE A GOOD TURNOUT GOOD LUCK TO THE BIG "I" FAMILY  :biggrin:
> *


THNX!
:thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Burger King on 21st!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 13 2008, 01:45 PM~10863323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gotta go north just a bit...lol


----------



## Secret Garden (May 24, 2007)

CALI BOYZ JUST TOUCH DOWN OH SHIT IT'S GOIN DOWN! :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jun 13 2008, 09:59 AM~10862635
> *whos that gonna be?
> *


Switchman, Pooh, Smoke


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 13 2008, 09:37 AM~10862484
> *Oh shit....my camera is already getting charged  :cheesy:  I hope to be in the house Saturday afternoon
> 
> How many Photographers are going?  Im just a picture taker but i will be there to add more shit to my topic  :cheesy:
> ...


 Mane u got some nice pics!


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stickz+Jun 13 2008, 11:52 AM~10862571-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie! :cheesy:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

dont forget to post pics :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

houston convoy is leaving at 2am. be there around noon saturday with 3 cars


----------



## lilrobb (Mar 10, 2006)

all u guys be real care full on ur trips


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

BIG FISH WILL BE IN THE HOUSE VOL 25 ON DOWN


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big fish_@Jun 14 2008, 05:03 AM~10867193
> *BIG FISH WILL BE IN THE HOUSE VOL 25 ON DOWN
> *


cool see ya there.


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

Man i saw pooh, switchman, smoke,mike (Arizona), Eddie (chicago) and now i can't even go to sleep 2nite!


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

*GOODTIMES KS* Will be there


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

on my way


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: dont for foget 2 post pics


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

gettin highway!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick+Jun 14 2008, 04:47 AM~10867924-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

i cant wait to see some bubble caprices on 22s. :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Jun 14 2008, 03:52 AM~10867893
> *Man i saw pooh, switchman, smoke,mike (Arizona), Eddie (chicago) and now i can't even go to sleep 2nite!
> *


this cat was starstuck..


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Majestics Dallas just got there,i can't wait it's miller time.Well crown time i mean. :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 14 2008, 05:08 PM~10870048
> *Majestics Dallas just got there,i can't wait it's miller time.Well crown time i mean. :biggrin:
> *


  Rolling in :cheesy:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm ready to go!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Heard there was some hoppin tonight who won?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Leaving town now. see you guys in a few hours


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

*COLD BLOODED RIDAZ *IS IN DA HOUSE... WE TOUCH DOWN LAST NIGHT CANT TO GET TO THE PARK AND HAVE SOME FUN TODAY... SEE YALL THERE  HAPPY FATHERS DAY HOMIES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 15 2008, 02:37 AM~10872171
> *Heard there was some hoppin tonight who won?
> *


The "I" took a win last night. switchman vs. big pimpin.


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Jun 15 2008, 09:04 AM~10872584
> *The "I" took a win last night. switchman vs. big pimpin.
> *


Shit i wish i would have known i would have went to take pictures of the showdown :cheesy:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 15 2008, 09:16 AM~10872616
> *Shit i wish i would have known i would have went to take pictures of the showdown  :cheesy:
> *


seen the Majestics rollin down 21st tried to catch up but they was smashin!! lol


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 14 2008, 06:14 PM~10870289
> *  Rolling in  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


damn that's coming in through Atoka!! they drove all the way?


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Jun 15 2008, 10:12 AM~10872768-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir  

KC just got here


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

spanky sux


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

picnic's cancelled...


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 15 2008, 10:43 AM~10872909
> *picnic's cancelled...
> *


Then wheres the hop :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 15 2008, 11:43 AM~10872909
> *picnic's cancelled...
> *


yeah right.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 15 2008, 10:23 AM~10872807
> *spanky sux
> *


I suck but we all think you're number 1.... :uh: 











just kidding on the cancelled picnic..lol


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug+Jun 15 2008, 10:45 AM~10872914-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got jokes and jokes and jokes.. :biggrin:


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jun 15 2008, 09:43 AM~10872543
> *COLD BLOODED RIDAZ IS IN DA HOUSE... WE TOUCH DOWN LAST NIGHT CANT TO GET TO THE PARK AND HAVE SOME FUN TODAY... SEE YALL THERE  HAPPY FATHERS DAY HOMIES :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


PUT IT DOWN HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY HOMIES


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 15 2008, 11:47 AM~10872933
> *I got jokes and jokes and jokes.. :biggrin:
> *


SKIM is in town with a fresh pressed pair of Wranglers and a strawboy hat.


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

COLDBLOODED #1


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

so how was the picnic? :biggrin:


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

Man about 12,000.00 ppl and bout 2000 cars, Thankyou all 4 making this a success


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Jun 15 2008, 08:52 PM~10875699
> *Man about 12,000.00 ppl and bout 2000 cars, Thankyou all 4 making this a success
> *


 :0 

pics?


----------



## 83low (Jan 8, 2005)

MAN WE HAD A GOOD TIME OUT HERE AT THE PICNIC. THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT AND MADE THIS A DAMN GOOD DAY.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

YES I WANT TO SEE PICS AND VIDEOS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

DAMN I WAS ON MY WAY TO WORK IN MY LADYS CADDY ON 75 AND I SEEN INDIVIDUALS HOUSTON I THINK ,WITH A NICE CONVOY OF RIDES MUCH PROPS WISH I COULD HAVE MADE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Jun 15 2008, 10:47 AM~10872933-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hot :burn:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 15 2008, 09:12 PM~10875813
> *:cheesy:  and thanks for the hook up
> Hot  :burn:
> *


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

it was another good show look foward to next year homie :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*I WILL NOT MISS THIS NEXT YEAR.... I'M CALLING OUT SICK FROM WORK...*


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

good show..bad ass hop


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

picnic was crazy and the hop OMG! i thought somebody had sumthin for kc this year but i guess not and better luck next year. had a little bit of trouble on the way home but every1 made it safe here. hope all of you do too. see ya next year :wave:


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 15 2008, 08:43 PM~10876388
> *I WILL NOT MISS THIS NEXT YEAR.... I'M CALLING OUT SICK FROM WORK...
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 15 2008, 01:36 PM~10874346
> *SKIM is in town with a fresh pressed pair of Wranglers and a strawboy hat.
> *


Kept lookin for him ,and couldnt find him . Then i come to find out he's the guy in the karate suit w/flip-flops walkin around w/ a backpack full of extended bigbody skirts!!!!!!!!!!!
:0 :0


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

tell me the midwest held it down :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 16 2008, 07:26 AM~10878413
> *tell me the midwest held it down :biggrin:
> *


Why Yes they did!! :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Once again great show!!! I really appreciate everyone showing us love!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

we need pics :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 15 2008, 08:24 PM~10875894
> *
> *


Spanky it was nice meetin ya bro thanks for the second try in the pit bro that was some real shit right there even when there were people cryin about it you gave me the chance to try and get it goin. I guess its like they say any givin sunday :angry: Take care and everyone have a safe trip home


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 16 2008, 06:35 AM~10878281
> *Kept lookin for him ,and couldnt find him . Then i come to find out he's the guy in the karate suit w/flip-flops walkin around w/ a backpack full of extended bigbody skirts!!!!!!!!!!!
> :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=414950


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 16 2008, 11:42 AM~10879278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: He got to start some were :biggrin:


----------



## Secret Garden (May 24, 2007)

MAN ANOTHER YEAR N THA BOOKS ANOTHER SUCCESS THNX 4 MAKING IT HAPPEN! :biggrin:


----------



## STL.CLOWNIN (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Jun 16 2008, 10:09 AM~10878991
> *Spanky it was nice meetin ya bro thanks for the second try in the pit bro that was some real shit right there even when there were people cryin about it you gave me the chance to try and get it goin. I guess its like they say any givin sunday  :angry: Take care and everyone have a safe trip home
> *


AWWWW :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 16 2008, 10:41 AM~10879273
> *:0
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 16 2008, 09:42 AM~10879278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


skim, this says a mouth full. great shot!! and it was good meeting you.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug+Jun 14 2008, 05:14 PM~10870289-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I GOT A LEAD FOOT.


JUST MADE IT HOME. IT WAS RAINING THIS MORNING IN TULSA. SO WE WAITED A LITTLE WHILE BEFORE WE ROLLED OUT. 350 MILES AND ABOUT 5hrs BECAUSE OF SOME TRAFFIC SOUTH OF OKC. NONE THE LESS IT WAS A GOOD TIME AND TURN OUT. 

THE BIG M CLEANED UP AT THE PICNIC. LARRY WON BEST DOUBLE PUMP STREET, FABIAN WON BEST LOWRIDER, AND MAJESTICS WON CLUB PARTISAPATION.

IT WAS ON IN TULSA.....BUT IT WAS A HOT MUTHA FUCKA OUT THERE, DAMN! WILL BE BACK FA SHO NEXT YEAR...WITH MORE WATER IN THE COOLER!!!!


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

mid west was held

that heat was a mother fucker though

seriously got dizzy at one point

lots of fun though

Black Sunday
Hoptoberfest

year should finish out nicely


----------



## Secret Garden (May 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Jun 16 2008, 02:43 PM~10881578
> *mid west was held
> 
> that heat was a mother fucker though
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STL.CLOWNIN (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STL.CLOWNIN_@Jun 16 2008, 02:28 PM~10881043
> *AWWWW :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nono:
> *


YOUR A COOL MOTHAFUKA SORRY SHIT DIDNT WORK OUT FOR YA DOWN THERE!!! IT SUCKS BEING OUT NUMBERED...BUT YA NO FUCKEM :thumbsup:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

Outnumbered?


----------



## fleetwood mack (Nov 5, 2002)

where are the pics


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 16 2008, 05:24 PM~10882272
> *Outnumbered?
> *


I guess no more of my local cars to bring in the pit when tha linc didnt work but that did sound a little funny??? Thats how internet shit gets misinterpreted. But Black Sunday is on :0 I will be back in business with time to get it right. And Tulsa Individuals is definately lookin good yall keep doin your thang :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Hope to see everyone again next year and have a little time to do some preshow ridin  Peace


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

I just got home it was a fun ,HOT day for sure,we had to come deep after missing last years.I would like to thank the BIG I for all the hospitality and help after the picnic loading my bros ride up.Best picnic in the midwest for sure.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

I just got home it was a fun ,HOT day for sure,we had to come deep after missing last years.I would like to thank the BIG I for all the hospitality and help after the picnic loading my bros ride up.Best picnic in the midwest for sure.


----------



## 83low (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 16 2008, 06:27 PM~10883212
> *I just got home it was a fun ,HOT day for sure,we had to come deep after missing last years.I would like to thank the BIG I for all the hospitality and help after the picnic loading my bros ride up.Best picnic in the midwest for sure.
> *


LIKE I TOLD YOU AT THE PICNIC HOMIE, I AM GLAD YA'LL MADE IT OUT AND HAD FUN. IT WAS GOOD TO SEE YA AGAIN FAM. I HOPE YOU COME BACK OUT NEXT, WE'LL SEE YA THEN HOLLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Jun 16 2008, 12:19 PM~10879516
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=414950
> *


PLEASE POST PICS HERE SO WE CAN KEEP IT FOR FUTURE REFERENCE..


----------



## SNOOP6TRE (Jun 7, 2007)

would like to thank everyone from the TULSA CHAPTER FOR ALL THERE HOSPITALITY AND WELCOMING NEW ORLEANS INTO THE FAMILY ,BURGERS WERE ROLLIN, AND IF YA'LL THINK IT WAS HOT UP THERE COME DOWN HERE TO THE N.O. ,TOOK US 11 HRS TO GET HOME AND IT WAS 91 DEGREES WITH 100% HUMIDITY AT 10 AM MONDAY MORNING ,NOW THATS HOT ,WE ENJOYED THE KOOLER CLIMATE UP NORTH ,CANT WAIT TO GO TO CHI TOWN , SEE EVERYONE NEXT MONTH IN LOS ANGELES , PEACE OUT FROM NEW ORLEANS


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Secret Garden_@Jun 16 2008, 01:58 PM~10880840
> *MAN ANOTHER YEAR N THA BOOKS ANOTHER SUCCESS THNX 4 MAKING IT HAPPEN! :biggrin:
> *


Good to meet you man. Finally got to see the S.G rag in person. Thanks to your club also. Individuals bought me out of all the extended big body skirts I brought :0


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

cold blooded ridaz enjoy yall picnic and we will see yall next year


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TAYLORMADE_@Jun 16 2008, 11:52 AM~10880334
> *:biggrin: He got to start some were :biggrin:
> *



it INT THE STARTIN IT'S WHERE HE STOPPED :uh:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STL.CLOWNIN_@Jun 16 2008, 03:30 PM~10881885
> *YOUR A COOL MOTHAFUKA SORRY SHIT DIDNT WORK OUT FOR YA DOWN THERE!!! IT SUCKS BEING OUT NUMBERED...BUT YA NO FUCKEM :thumbsup:
> *





:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 14 2008, 04:14 PM~10870289
> *  Rolling in  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


i heard them boys drove that from dallas. man thats some real riding there, much props


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

great picnic..thanks to the "I" for all the hospitality. made us feel right at home.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jun 15 2008, 07:07 PM~10875777
> *DAMN I WAS ON MY WAY TO WORK IN MY LADYS CADDY ON 75 AND I SEEN INDIVIDUALS HOUSTON I THINK ,WITH A NICE CONVOY OF RIDES MUCH PROPS WISH I COULD HAVE MADE IT!!!!!!!
> *


we saw you


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

First off... Much respect to the INDIVIDUALS for putting on a top notch event. This was much more than your typical picnic. It was an organized weekend. We all mentioned it was one of the best picnics we have been to. We had a good time. Also, it was good to meet you guys.. Like I said you all were definitely shining & rolling deep. We WILL be back next year in force. This was a family event that WE need to continue to support.. :thumbsup: 

Also, good meeting the folks from Cold Blooded Ridaz; hope you all made it home safe..


BIG M........ "Yes, those "Texas Boys" did DRIVE from Dallas" :0


----------



## MIKE RAMONE (Jun 17, 2008)

My boys from OK inspire me. I had a good time and I'm proud to have met my brother INDIVIDUALS from Tulsa, L.A., Chicago, FLA, AZ, NY and MS. All you guys have a lot of class. Top notch event! Man, I could go on and on... I will rep for the "I" next week in Biloxi MS at Scrapin' the Coast. Big Walt and Mo will have my Monte Carlo right! Thank you again from your New Orleans LA chapter!

Mike


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

QUOTE(regal.1980 @ Jun 17 2008, 04:31 AM) 
I would like to personally thank Fabian, Dirty Sanchez and the rest of da Majestics that came out to the picnic. Yall support is greatly appreciated!

P.S.
Fabian, 
Da comment about da Tulsa cars cant hop was a low blow! 


Sorry homie just getting my K.C riders back,but you know all you have to do is build a hopper and prove me wrong. 

And no problem bro we've always had fun there,you know me homie (most hated)hope you didn't take it to heart.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Jun 16 2008, 09:09 AM~10878991
> *Spanky it was nice meetin ya bro thanks for the second try in the pit bro that was some real shit right there even when there were people cryin about it you gave me the chance to try and get it goin. I guess its like they say any givin sunday  :angry: Take care and everyone have a safe trip home
> *


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 14 2008, 11:37 PM~10872171
> *Heard there was some hoppin tonight who won?
> *


 ME!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)




----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)




----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)




----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)




----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

Prettiest girl in the Park award went to:








Sexiest Man in the Park (10 years and running) went to:








and the newest award we have..Biggest head in the park..hands down went to:











that's all my pics...thanks again for everyone coming out and can't wait to see you all next year..


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jun 17 2008, 12:26 AM~10886132
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Damn, Well always next time


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jun 17 2008, 01:31 AM~10886159
> *ME!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Man Hot Fire took a cold shower down there or something! Good hop...next time I'll bring a front bumper for ya to put on your car. :biggrin:  (don't get all excited I know how you do!)


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jun 16 2008, 07:16 PM~10883691
> *cold blooded ridaz enjoy yall picnic and we will see yall next year
> *


sup day day? hope yall made it back okay. it was good meeting you. holla at me if you need some parts.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 17 2008, 04:49 AM~10886691
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wtf u doin w/ 2 calculators and a measurin tape?


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 17 2008, 01:28 PM~10888738
> *wtf u doin w/ 2 calculators and a measurin tape?
> *


WASN'T FOR SURE HOW TO COUNT MY MONEY...THEY SAID IT WAS LONG SO I GOT MY MEASURING TAPE BUT THEN I NEEDED TO ADD IT SO...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 17 2008, 11:33 AM~10888774
> *WASN'T FOR SURE HOW TO COUNT MY MONEY...THEY SAID IT WAS LONG SO I GOT MY MEASURING TAPE BUT THEN I NEEDED TO ADD IT SO...
> *




manda melo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no lo necesitas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

btw justin was ,checkin out yo ass!


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 17 2008, 12:37 PM~10888809
> *btw justin was ,checkin out yo ass!
> *


Dammmm


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 17 2008, 12:37 PM~10888809
> *btw justin was ,checkin out yo ass!
> *


Dammmm


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 17 2008, 08:44 AM~10887596
> *Man Hot Fire took a cold shower down there or something!  Good hop...next time I'll bring a front bumper for ya to put on your car.  :biggrin:    (don't get all excited I know how you do!)
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THATS RIGHT.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Jun 17 2008, 07:53 AM~10887275
> *Damn, Well always next time
> *


 YES SIR. ITS ALL GOOD DAN :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 17 2008, 01:36 PM~10888802
> *manda melo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no lo necesitas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I KNOW...I'M JUST FRONTIN...  :tears:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 17 2008, 01:37 PM~10888809
> *btw justin was ,checkin out yo ass!
> *


DAMN..BUSTED..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 16 2008, 09:22 PM~10884408
> *i saw something at the park that got me thinking....
> 
> 
> ...



:uh:


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Jun 15 2008, 01:55 PM~10874646
> *COLDBLOODED #1
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Secret Garden (May 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 17 2008, 07:39 PM~10892298
> *ttt
> *


TTMFT


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jun 17 2008, 06:31 AM~10886159
> *ME!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


With a single. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Jun 16 2008, 02:43 PM~10881578
> *mid west was held
> 
> that heat was a mother fucker though
> ...


HOPTOBERFEST.........YEZ YEZ!!!!!! GOOOOOOOD EATIN'' :thumbsup:


----------



## Secret Garden (May 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Jun 18 2008, 11:41 AM~10897584
> *HOPTOBERFEST.........YEZ YEZ!!!!!! GOOOOOOOD EATIN'' :thumbsup:
> *


  uffin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 17 2008, 02:21 PM~10890011
> *I KNOW...I'M JUST FRONTIN...   :tears:
> *




mentiras


----------



## Secret Garden (May 24, 2007)

CAN I GET A ROLL CALL ON BLACK SUNDAY ON WHO'S GOIN?


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Secret Garden_@Jun 19 2008, 05:29 PM~10907788
> *CAN I GET A ROLL CALL ON BLACK SUNDAY ON WHO'S GOIN?
> *



K.C. FOR SURE.

PROPS ON YOUR CAR. THAT WAS A BEUTIFUL THING. HOPE TO SEE IT UP IN ST. LOUIS.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Secret Garden_@Jun 19 2008, 05:29 PM~10907788
> *CAN I GET A ROLL CALL ON BLACK SUNDAY ON WHO'S GOIN?
> *



K.C. FOR SURE.

BY THE WAY PROPS ON YOUR CAR, IT IS A BEUTIFUL THING. HOPE TO SEE IT IN ST. LOUIS.


----------



## Secret Garden (May 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jun 19 2008, 07:24 PM~10909541
> *K.C. FOR SURE.
> 
> BY THE WAY PROPS ON YOUR CAR, IT IS A BEUTIFUL THING. HOPE TO SEE IT IN ST. LOUIS.
> *


THNX BRO I'LL TRY TO! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 16 2008, 06:26 AM~10878413
> *tell me the midwest held it down :biggrin:
> *


YEA DUB PUMP.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 16 2008, 08:11 PM~10883621
> *Good to meet you man. Finally got to see the S.G rag in person. Thanks to your club also. Individuals bought me out of all the extended big body skirts I brought :0
> *


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 17 2008, 04:44 AM~10886679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anybody got pics of the 62 after it the bridge?


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Secret Garden_@Jun 19 2008, 04:29 PM~10907788
> *CAN I GET A ROLL CALL ON BLACK SUNDAY ON WHO'S GOIN?
> *


hopefully


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Jun 24 2008, 01:26 PM~10940912
> *Anybody got pics of the 62 after it the bridge?
> *


 :nono: :nono: :no: :no:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

713ridaz whats up


----------



## lowridercrazy (Dec 26, 2012)

[/video] Pooh Rag Duce Project


----------



## lowridercrazy (Dec 26, 2012)

Pooh Rag Duce Project


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Now you got the right Club


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

*FINE LINES c.c. *


Secret Garden said:


> CAN I GET A ROLL CALL ON BLACK SUNDAY ON WHO'S GOIN?


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

this topic is from 2008...


----------

